# turface



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I was recently given several large bags of turface regular. WHat is the recommended use as a substrate for this media? It is a small gravel size with a reddish color. I know there has been some discussion on this before. My tank is relatively small (10 gallons). 
How should I go about using and setting up with this substrate?
PS anyone within p/u distance of upstate NY is welcome to some in trade for ????


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Iris600,
I believe that profile and turface are identical. I also think that Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil is also identical.

Do a search on "turface" as a lot has already been said about it on this forum.

I am curious. Does it say on the bag that it is made from "fuller's earth", and also that it is "100% Acrilite"? If this is so, it is the same as the Schultz stuff.

It pretty good stuff then, as the CEC is much higher than Flourite, and the Fe is also higher than in Flourite.

Just wash it twice and dump it in the bottom of the tank. When you fill the tank up it will be a bit cloudy, but after installing the plants do a 100% water change and that will help a lot. Some people put a handful of peat on the bottom of the tank first.

Regards,
Steve Pituch


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

It says "aimcor" and "Turface regular (for skinned turf)"
I did a search,.. but the discussions went all over the place, from the pros and cons of turface to other medias and back. I have access to turface, peat, perlite, sand, and soil ( I work in a greenhouse).


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, how about an *1"* of top soil, mixed with a pinch of peat(since it's only a 10g) and cover that with Turface. It's the best combo you could possibly have.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree, Profile is great stuff. I have to add to that to cap with some regular fine gravel or coarse sand. The Profile products are just too light to be on top, esp. over something volatile. While you may have made this work, I wouldn't recommend it. My Profile blows up in dunes if not capped with something heavier :!:


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Interesting. So do I need the gravel on top or not? It is in kitty litter type form now, does it break apart when in the aquarium?


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Profile does not disintegrate in water. It is truly a superior substrate IMO, the only problem being it's weight, or rather, lack of it. Put the gravel on top (i.e. as a cap). Things tend to mix up, moreso when you do a lot of replanting, but it's not really a problem. Just to round things out, I have used Profile by itself and it always does well for me, but it was in a tank with minimal water circulation and no digging fauna. Even then, water changes were a bit of a pain, and I always lost some out the siphon.


----------

